# St Marks 8/13/16 fish/scallop report.



## Hit-n-Miss (Aug 13, 2016)

Al and I got to the fort ramp at sunrise and still got in lot parking.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. We headed out to try and catch some fish. The water was 85-87 degrees and slightly stained. We fished from 6-10' of water and only a few short trout to show for it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.  Well if we can't catch fish we might as well swim. So we headed over by Grey Mare. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. I actually swam up to it. Man it's big. I would not want to hit that rock. Nothing was going on there so we moved a couple of times and then hit the jackpot. We got them sometimes 5-7 scallops sitting close together. Got our limit in an hour. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Cleaned them on the boat then headed in. Good day on the water. Had a great time. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.  It was not even bad at the ramp.


----------



## speedcop (Aug 13, 2016)

Man that sets me on fire! Waiting on my new Yamaha head to arrive Monday, we been dying to go. St. Joe season is all messed up, haven't been to St. Marks in three yrs. but a buddy warden of mine told me last week they were everywhere. Great pics, im jealous!


----------



## MudDucker (Aug 13, 2016)

Suweet!  The weather report totally reversed sometime last night.  Glad y'all got after them!

I think I am taking the boy scouts next Saturday, if the scoutmaster can learn to read a calendar.  lol


----------



## Hit-n-Miss (Aug 14, 2016)

MudDucker said:


> Suweet!  The weather report totally reversed sometime last night.  Glad y'all got after them!
> 
> I think I am taking the boy scouts next Saturday, if the scoutmaster can learn to read a calendar.  lol


Looking at the Weather Underground forecast for St Marks it never said over 40 percent chance of rain all week. 
We plan on being down next sat too. Hail me on the VHF 14. Hope your boys get their limit.


----------



## Hit-n-Miss (Aug 14, 2016)

speedcop said:


> Man that sets me on fire! Waiting on my new Yamaha head to arrive Monday, we been dying to go. St. Joe season is all messed up, haven't been to St. Marks in three yrs. but a buddy warden of mine told me last week they were everywhere. Great pics, im jealous!


. Hope they get you rigged so you can go. They are there but not everywhere. A few of my spots were barren but if you keep moving you will find them.


----------



## Hit-n-Miss (Aug 14, 2016)

I wish I had taken my underwater camera. Pinfish were all over Grey Mare. Bet you could set a trap and fill it in ten minutes. Did not see any lower units lying there lol.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 15, 2016)

Heck yeah! Nice report and thanks for sharing. 

Gray Mare isn't the one you got to worry about hitting. It's all of the other ones..


----------



## MudDucker (Aug 15, 2016)

Hit-n-Miss said:


> Looking at the Weather Underground forecast for St Marks it never said over 40 percent chance of rain all week.
> We plan on being down next sat too. Hail me on the VHF 14. Hope your boys get their limit.



I looked at weather.com, accuweather and weather underground.  Weather underground turned out to me more accurate.  Weather.com and accuweather both had rain chances at 60% for Saturday and 40% for Sunday.  I worked at my house at Lanark yesterday and we got zero rain.  Nice stiff breeze all day long.


----------



## sea trout (Aug 15, 2016)

Real cool!!!!! Never been scalloping....I love to eat em.....I'll have to go one day


----------



## Hit-n-Miss (Aug 15, 2016)

MudDucker said:


> I looked at weather.com, accuweather and weather underground.  Weather underground turned out to me more accurate.  Weather.com and accuweather both had rain chances at 60% for Saturday and 40% for Sunday.  I worked at my house at Lanark yesterday and we got zero rain.  Nice stiff breeze all day long.


There was a steady breeze and waves would wash over the snorkel every now and then, but the vis was good. You going the 20th?


----------



## Hit-n-Miss (Aug 15, 2016)

sea trout said:


> Real cool!!!!! Never been scalloping....I love to eat em.....I'll have to go one day



You gotta take the kiddos at least once.


----------



## Hit-n-Miss (Aug 15, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> Heck yeah! Nice report and thanks for sharing.
> 
> Gray Mare isn't the one you got to worry about hitting. It's all of the other ones..



Yeah that whole area is ate up with rocks.


----------



## MudDucker (Aug 16, 2016)

Hit-n-Miss said:


> There was a steady breeze and waves would wash over the snorkel every now and then, but the vis was good. You going the 20th?



Good Lord willing and the creek don't rise, that is what was decided last night at the meeting.  Hope the weather is good!  I will check 3 or 4 sites to see.


----------



## MudDucker (Aug 16, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> Heck yeah! Nice report and thanks for sharing.
> 
> Gray Mare isn't the one you got to worry about hitting. It's all of the other ones..



They call that area the rock garden for a reason.  Old sailors swear the rocks move during the night!


----------



## doomtrpr_z71 (Aug 16, 2016)

Hopefully it'll still be clear this weekend at St marks, this will be my first time scalloping at st marks, hopefully I can get some fish to cooperate as well.


----------



## Hit-n-Miss (Aug 16, 2016)

So far the weather is looking good. With light winds and seas. We hopefully will be out there. If you see me in my Kenner say hi. Or hail me on 14. Good luck to all that go.


----------

